# Egg Cosy XXVIII - Ad Hoc Breakfast



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I do lots of colour-work and that means I end up with dozens of little pieces of yarn, since I can't stand wasting anything, I decided to use them up by making a shaggy ad hoc cosy. I picked out brght sunny colours, but you could use any theme you like to go with your tableware.

*Ad hoc Egg cosy*

It's a very basic pattern, the interest comes from the home made variegated yarn. The base is simple garter stitch stripes in the colours used to make the yarn for the main body of the cosy.

*Materials:*
Lots of oddments of DK weight yarn in a variety of colours
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
K: Knit
P: Purl
K2tog: Knit the next two stitches together

*Instructions:*

First make a small ball of variegated yarn by knotting together short lengths of yarn, 4-8 inches (10-20cms) is ideal, trim the ends to about half an inch (1cm). Don't worry about a strict sequence, tie them in any order, this is a free-form thing.

Cast on 39 stitches using the darkest of the colours in your selelection
Rows 1 and 2: Knit using cast-on colour
Rows 3 and 4: Knit using second darkest colour
Rows 5 and 6: Knit using third colour
Rows 7 and 8: Knit using lightest colour
Join variegated yarn
Rows 9 to 16: stocking stitch, knit odd-numbered rows and purl even-numbered, using your own multi-coloured yarn flipping all of the knots and tails to the right side of the piece.
Row 17: {K1, K2tog) 13 times (26sts)
Row 18 and all even-numbered rows: purl
Row 19: K2tog, (K1, K2tog) 8 times (17sts)
Row 21: K2tog, (K1, K2tog) 5 times (11sts)
Row 23: K2tog 5 times, K1 (6sts)
Row 25: K2tog 3 times (3sts)
Draw tail through these three stitches, then pull tight and secure

*Finishing:*

Join side seam of main body, tie ends of yarns used for garter stitch stripes together with little knots on the outside and trim to half an inch (1cm) in length.

I hope you have lots of fun being creative with the colours!
Dave


----------



## Sallyannie (Jan 4, 2012)

Love this one, Dave, great idea!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

This is a super egg cosy,it is full of fun thanks Dave.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Now this looks like fun! will have to dig through my stash and find some "leftover" yarn to make this with! I found the cutest little egg cups yesterday at Target, spring colors and look like dyed egg shells. Will be cute to use on special mornings. Thanks Dave!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

THis looks quite entertaining!! and quite the conversation piece. I love it!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

You've outdone yourself with this one, Dave! Very "Neo-Retro", with overtones of shag carpeting. Love it!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Great idea, Dave! am about to begin a black and gold, diamond cosy, a la your cyan and [purple?] design- this one for the DGS. one week and the Easter gifts, must hit the post!! I wonder how many egg cosies you have at home? do you keep them, or gift them, or have them all in a special drawer??!!


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave! What fun!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

How cute a fuzzy egg hat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> How cute a fuzzy egg hat.


Dear NanaCaren!! I am very busy knitting a scarf with a variegated blue/green acrylic, it is coming up a treat. and with winter coming up, the obvious solution for Super fine sock yarn is a pair of bed socks- haven't done socks for a very long time- will have to hunt out a pattern. It is just after 4 a.m., and a good time to get the next loaf of bread started for Fale. I got to the chicken farm shop on tuesday, and bought myself 4kg of chicken wings, free flow, so glad I thought to do it, when today we have been warned best to stay home!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

amudaus said:


> This is a super egg cosy,it is full of fun thanks Dave.


I'm glad you like it, I wasn't sure whether people would like it or not, it very nearly didn't get posted!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Now this looks like fun! will have to dig through my stash and find some "leftover" yarn to make this with! I found the cutest little egg cups yesterday at Target, spring colors and look like dyed egg shells. Will be cute to use on special mornings. Thanks Dave!!!


Have fun, Easter is coming and an egg cup and cosy with a little chocolate egg makes a great gift.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> THis looks quite entertaining!! and quite the conversation piece. I love it!!


Thanks, it's a bit of fun and it seems such a waste to throw away all those odd bits one cuts off.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> You've outdone yourself with this one, Dave! Very "Neo-Retro", with overtones of shag carpeting. Love it!!


It's an idea I've been playing ith for a while, the idea of making a feature out of the process appealed to me.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Great idea, Dave! am about to begin a black and gold, diamond cosy, a la your cyan and (purple?) design- this one for the DGS. one week and the Easter gifts, must hit the post!! I wonder how many egg cosies you have at home? do you keep them, or gift them, or have them all in a special drawer??!!


I usually keep one of each design, unless they're special sets. I give quite a few breakfast parties and guests get to keep their egg cosy as a souvenir of the event. Also, the boys have their friends to stay for the weekend and egg cosies are a bit of a craze in the sixth form, quite a few of the boys can knit and make their own from my patterns. I also give an egg cup and cosy with a small chocolate egg as gifts at Easter-Time, much more practical than an expensive cardboard box.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave! What fun!


Thanks, I like to start the day with a smile.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> How cute a fuzzy egg hat.


I couldn't resist the idea!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea, Dave! am about to begin a black and gold, diamond cosy, a la your cyan and (purple?) design- this one for the DGS. one week and the Easter gifts, must hit the post!! I wonder how many egg cosies you have at home? do you keep them, or gift them, or have them all in a special drawer??!!
> ...


It sounds like breakast at your place is almost as much fun as a Tea Party!! Especially when the lads come back from their expeditions with croissants. It is very difficult to get a true croissant here, which is why I resort to making my own. and home made marmalade, or jam of course [I mean at your place] here I avoid preserves, apart from chutneys, because I like them too much- especially on my home made bread.
One of the reasons for the pup, was to get me out more to exercise- I am glad to report no more problems at the moment with the sacro iliac- boy can that one put a dampener on walking!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I have my son and his best friend well-trained, if they're at home it's their job to get up at six and go down to the bakery for fresh croissants, unless the weather is truly foul. Full breakfasts can run to five courses, I find they're a great way to entertain.

A daily walk to the bakery at dawn is great exercise, of course, it's also a great excuse for a certain young petrolhead to go for a bike ride!

Dave

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > How cute a fuzzy egg hat.
> ...


I am glad you have found a use for the yarn. I wasn't sure if you'd like the colors.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love this! Reminds me of Cat Bordhi's Anemone Hat!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I am going to have a ball playing around with things!!! My knitting buddy, Audrey is coming Tuesday, and we will have maple syrup pancakes for lunch...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Love this! Reminds me of Cat Bordhi's Anemone Hat!


Thanks, I'm glad you like it, of course every one is unique, I love free-form designs.

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I love this one.(Haven't seen one yet that I didn't like) I have a mini step-on trash can I use for tiny scraps of yarn. It's 4 inches high and sits on my end table whilst knitting. I think I should have enough in there for at least one cazy. Edith M


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I love this one.(Haven't seen one yet that I didn't like) I have a mini step-on trash can I use for tiny scraps of yarn. It's 4 inches high and sits on my end table whilst knitting. I think I should have enough in there for at least one cazy. Edith M


I kept putting my little off-cuts into a jars, beside my armchair, on the corner of my desk in the study, in the breakfast room, I knew there had to be a use for them!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Love it Dave...what a nice way to be frugal.
Thanks again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I love this one.(Haven't seen one yet that I didn't like) I have a mini step-on trash can I use for tiny scraps of yarn. It's 4 inches high and sits on my end table whilst knitting. I think I should have enough in there for at least one cazy. Edith M
> ...


I have one of those jars too! I call them yarn pickles! haha, what a name!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry just deleting a double post here. Computer has got the fairies going through it again!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Love it Dave...what a nice way to be frugal.
> Thanks again.


Thanks Camilla, I'm looking forward to trying them out on _The Lad_ and his best friend tomorrow, he's got a little bag of off-cuts he can't bear to throw away either!

Its effectively a free cosy, I like free!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


It nearly got posted as _Yarn Soup!_

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


*chuckes* that works too!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't delete post.... Darn!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

CONFETTI Party Time!!! Several different color combos would be great for Mardi Gras or New Year's Eve.....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Confeetti!!! Party Time!!!


Glad you like my bit of fun!

Dave


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Even at random, this is a work of art. d


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Even at random, this is a work of art. d


Nothing like a bit of abstract expressionism in the morning! Many thanks, I'm glad you like the effect.

Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Too darn cute...you can look at that cosy and not feel bad about a bad hair day LOL j/k
And how frugal is that.

LOVE IT!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Too darn cute...you can look at that cosy and not feel bad about a bad hair day LOL j/k
> And how frugal is that.
> 
> LOVE IT!


I love the thoughts of the egg having a bad hair day!!! lol, wonder what the eggy soldiers would think of them? haha


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope I get that good, your creation is amazing!

Hats off to you!

Fisherwoman


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

That is the cutest egg cozy. Love it.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

That is just so cute. One of my favourites so far. 
Bookmarked it along with so many more. I will make one some day....Just found a shot glass that will hold an egg. Egg cups are not easy to find here.
Sylvia.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Too darn cute...you can look at that cosy and not feel bad about a bad hair day LOL j/k
> ...


The guards have to brush their bearskins!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The guards have to brush their bearskins!
Dave


You are too funny!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> That is the cutest egg cozy. Love it.


Thanks, I'm pleased with how it turned out, just goes to show that even things we normally consider to be flaws, can look good if you make a feature out of them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> I hope I get that good, your creation is amazing!
> 
> Hats off to you!
> 
> Fisherwoman


Thanks for the compliments, I hope you enjoy playing with the idea now you've seen how it works.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> That is just so cute. One of my favourites so far.
> Bookmarked it along with so many more. I will make one some day....Just found a shot glass that will hold an egg. Egg cups are not easy to find here.
> Sylvia.


Thanks, it's an easy pattern and you can use any colours you like to make your own yarn.

The funny thing is, you know how hard it is to ensure a knot stays at the back of the work normally? Well when make this, well when you want them at the front, quite a few of them are all of a sudden determined to be neat, I found a small crochet hook helps cure them of this perverse behaviour!

Dave


----------



## Fumble Fingers (Jan 16, 2012)

I think the variegated yarn idea would make a very cute hat for children and adults.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Fumble Fingers said:


> I think the variegated yarn idea would make a very cute hat for children and adults.


I can think of lots of uses for it and the texture adds interest to any simple pattern. It's a great way to use up all those odd bits of yarn we accumulate, but can't bear to throw away.

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

If nothing else it makes good stuffing for knit/crocheted toys. Edith M


FireballDave said:


> Fumble Fingers said:
> 
> 
> > I think the variegated yarn idea would make a very cute hat for children and adults.
> ...


----------



## Fumble Fingers (Jan 16, 2012)

You are very creative. I made a Word Document with your "cozy" picture on it as a reminder to not throw away all those little bits. Love it! Thank you for your wonderful idea.

Sydney


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Soo glad you DID post this Erma Bombeck cosie, I think it's the best, Dave. Totally adorable!!! Thanx 

Ingrid


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Soo glad you DID post this Erma Bombeck cosie, I think it's the best, Dave. Totally adorable!!! Thanx
> 
> Ingrid


I think it's one she would have approved of, she combined practicality with quirkiness and a great sense of humour.

Glad you like the style, it's a very econmical way to create something completely unique.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Fumble Fingers said:


> You are very creative. I made a Word Document with your "cozy" picture on it as a reminder to not throw away all those little bits. Love it! Thank you for your wonderful idea.
> 
> Sydney


Thanks for the compliments, keep a jar or bowl beside your favourite chair, it soon fills up!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Fumble Fingers said:
> 
> 
> > You are very creative. I made a Word Document with your "cozy" picture on it as a reminder to not throw away all those little bits. Love it! Thank you for your wonderful idea.
> ...


Dave, your egg cozy filled with catnip and sewn up at the bottom would make a delightful toy for the cats! Does your cat have one?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Fumble Fingers said:
> ...


I don't have a cat any more, he died of old age years ago, just a pampered goldfish called Glugg and a dovecote; but _The Lad_ has pretensions to being some kind of 'cool cat', tartrazine is his catnip of choice!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


ah yes, the tomcats will strut their stuff when groomed and prepped properly for the job! Any chance that some of you rubbed off on them?? haha


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Dave, this is brilliant!!!
Coming up, one insanely colorful scarf for a 9 year old! I can't wait to see it, and I can't wait to see her face when she sees it!
Thank-you!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Troy said:


> Dave, this is brilliant!!!
> Coming up, one insanely colorful scarf for a 9 year old! I can't wait to see it, and I can't wait to see her face when she sees it!
> Thank-you!


Have lots of fun with it, I found it made a pleasant change not to have to be obsessively neat and ordered!

Dave


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I am glad you did as well! Very 60's styling... I love it!


FireballDave said:


> amudaus said:
> 
> 
> > This is a super egg cosy,it is full of fun thanks Dave.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> I am glad you did as well! Very 60's styling... I love it!
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks, it would probably work in the full acid-trip palette, now where did I put my copy of _Doors of Perception?_

Dave


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that Dave! Made me laugh out loud!


FireballDave said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad you did as well! Very 60's styling... I love it!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I LOVE IT! 

If ever, if ever, a cozy there was --------
This one is the one, because, because !

It may become a cat toy or some other very fun thing, but
you definitely showed your wizardry with this one, Dave. 

It's my favorite so far, and it's on my to do list.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, the Andy cat has definitly enriched your life!! knitting, poetry,....what is next??? haha, you go girl!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dandylion, the Andy cat has definitly enriched your life!! knitting, poetry,....what is next??? haha, you go girl!!!


Ha Ha to you too!
I'm going to be a great, grand, aunt AGAIN. 
It's very happy around here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dandylion, the Andy cat has definitly enriched your life!! knitting, poetry,....what is next??? haha, you go girl!!!
> ...


Congratulations, what a dandy thing to say!! (pun intended  
Will you make a little egg cozy for the grand grandbaby or a little fuzzy hat?


----------



## Colleen Hartman (Dec 23, 2011)

Dave, Thanks for the pattern for this terrific project. I copied it to my craft file. I'm relatively new at knitting so don't have scraps to use but will save the pattern 'til I do.

Have a super day.
Colleen


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I've never made a egg cozy but I'll be making the one with the blue flowers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

blossombam said:


> I've never made a egg cozy but I'll be making the one with the blue flowers.


I'm glad you like, I hope you have fun and like the finished result. Beware, egg cosies are addictive!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Colleen Hartman said:


> Dave, Thanks for the pattern for this terrific project. I copied it to my craft file. I'm relatively new at knitting so don't have scraps to use but will save the pattern 'til I do.
> 
> Have a super day.
> Colleen


You'll be surprised how quickly they accumulate once you get going. Egg cosies are great little projects for beginners because they only take a few hours to complete and you can use them to practice a variety of stitches and techniques, these are transferrable skills you'll find useful when you tackle larger projects.

Thanks for the compliments, I hope you have lots of fun with your new hobby.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I LOVE IT!
> 
> If ever, if ever, a cozy there was --------
> This one is the one, because, because !
> ...


You're too kind, thank you so much for all the compliments, it was fun to make because I only had a vague idea of how it would turn out in the end. That's the great thing about making your own patterns and designs, the finished result is quite often a pleasant surprise.

This method means even a beginner can create something completely unique by choosing the colours they want and adjusting the length of strands to make it as shaggy as they like. Mathematicians might enjoy calculating the final pattern over a cuppa, but I think it's more fun to wait and see.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE IT!
> ...


Oh, yes, I'm all in favor of letting it do its own thing. If I design it, the do overs never end. It's never good enough, or just quite right. Freestyle, is my style, so to speak.  
But sometimes things can just look sloppy. I don't see that with this all depending on the yarn, like it does.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


It's counter-intuitive to knit so the knots are on the right side, after years of obsessive neatness, one's natural urge is to tuck them at the back of the work, but breaking the rules is what life's all about!

I might play with a larger project using different yarn types and thicknesses, but I might need a bit of time to experiment with that idea!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I can see cute little children's hats, now, but I'll wager you will challenge yourself more. We'll be watching.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Troy said:


> Dave, this is brilliant!!!
> Coming up, one insanely colorful scarf for a 9 year old! I can't wait to see it, and I can't wait to see her face when she sees it!
> Thank-you!


That's a great idea and I'm sure that your 9 year old will be thrilled to have a one of a kind scarf. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

With Commonwealth Day on the 12th of March, I thought I'd celebrate with a new egg cosy. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65615-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Dave. I need something to calm me down. I am trying to do some long overdue house cleaning and at only 10:30 am I am already worn out. DS has gone for a Dr appointment so I have the house to myself for an hour or so. I have the ceiling and picture frames done. Taking a break to catch my breath before I tackle the dusting and then the vacuuming. Maybe I can get Rick to do the vacuuming. Only problem with that, he does not "see" dirt and therefore never gets too close to the corners. LOL Edith M
OOps! I was refering to your XXIX pattern. Don't know what went wrong. I am too tired to think.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

If you are cleaning your ceiling, maybe you should give yourself a little break. That would be a very clean house!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks, Dave. I need something to calm me down. I am trying to do some long overdue house cleaning and at only 10:30 am I am already worn out. DS has gone for a Dr appointment so I have the house to myself for an hour or so. I have the ceiling and picture frames done. Taking a break to catch my breath before I tackle the dusting and then the vacuuming. Maybe I can get Rick to do the vacuuming. Only problem with that, he does not "see" dirt and therefore never gets too close to the corners. LOL Edith M
> OOps! I was refering to your XXIX pattern. Don't know what went wrong. I am too tired to think.


We all get that way sometimes, it's definitely time to sit down with a pot of tea and a nice little project!

Enjoy
Dave


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

This is my very favorite egg cosy!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

debbieb said:


> This is my very favorite egg cosy!


Thanks, it's great fun knotting the yarn together and, of course, every one comes out different!

I hope you enjoy playing with it!

Dave


----------



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

How unique. I love it and so practical to keep egg warm. Please send more of your patterns

[email protected] and if I can send something let me know.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Anni329 said:


> How unique. I love it and so practical to keep egg warm. Please send more of your patterns
> 
> [email protected] and if I can send something let me know.


Thank you! I've posted over thirty on Knitting Paradise, if you click on my username and then on the topics I've created, it will bring up a full listing of all the designs I've written up. A couple do have the odd typo, but there is a corrected version further down the thread, the corrections are all before the end of page four, somebody usually tells me when I've suffered 'finger trouble', it's so hard to spot one's own mistakes, that's why charts are always a good way to go.

You'll notice they're all linked, so if you click <watch> on the latest design, you'll get notifications through the system, including the link to the next, when I've typed it up.

Have fun and let me know which one you like best!

Dave


----------

